# recargado



## krolaina

Hola!

Una amica m'ha manat fotos de la sua nova casa i em demana consell sobre el saló. (¿Es diu saló?-->salón?). 

Vull dir que la paret està molt RECARGADA, CARGADA, CON MUCHOS CUADROS. ¿Come es diu?

¡Gràcies!


----------



## Morla

Hola
Bé, sóc de la opinió que ho pots traduir de forma força literal. Pots dir "decoració carregada", sobretot tractant-se d'un text informal. "Recarregada" no s'utilitza en aquest context (bé, no voldria generalitzar, jo no el faig servir) i per a mi té força connotacions de castellanisme. De totes maneres, i sé que corro el risc de trair la informalitat del teu text, també podries fer servir els adjectius "excessiu-iva", "barroc-a", o fins i tot, (traiem a passejar el lèxic que tots tenim oblidat) "ampul·lós" (pomposo, en castellà). 
No sé si t'he ajudat gaire, a veure què n'opinen els altres.


----------



## betulina

krolaina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Una amiga m'ha manat enviat fotos de la seva nova casa i em demana consell sobre el saló. (Es diu saló?-->salón? Ho podries dir així, però si és una casa normal i corrent seria més aviat la "sala", la "sala d'estar".).
> 
> Vull dir que la paret està molt RECARGADA, CARGADA, CON MUCHOS CUADROS. Com es diu?
> 
> Gràcies!



Hola, Krolaina!

Estic d'acord amb la Morla, pots dir "carregada" tranquil·lament, "amb molts quadres". La resta d'adjectius també estan molt bé, tu mateixa!


----------



## krolaina

Moltes gràcies noies, i per les correccions. Quin mal...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Moltes gràcies noies, i per les correccions. Quin mal...


 
No pas, Kroli! Ets una crack!!! (Kroli Crack! ) Però si fa dos dies que t'has posat amb el català!!! I mira quins progressos!!!

*Quin mal* vol dir *¡Qué daño!* / *¡Qué dolor!* i penso que no vols dir això: tu volies dir: *Que malament!* Però ja et dic jo que no, QUE HO ESTÀS FENT PERÒ QUE MOLT REBÉ!!!

Felicitats des de Montjuïc fins a la Puerta del Sol


----------



## bartges90

hola...
Recarregada pot anar bé al dir: _una paret recarregada_. _Amb molts quadres_ també queda bé.
fins una altra


----------



## krolaina

Gràcies Bartges! I gràcies Tradu! (Que malament...si, si. He de pensar primer en castellá... escric gràcies al meu pare peró es molt difícil!).


----------



## Eva Maria

krolaina said:


> Gràcies Bartges! I gràcies Tradu! (Que malament...si, si. He de pensar primer en castellá... escric gràcies al meu pare peró es molt difícil!).


 
Carol,

D'acord amb "recarregat". També "ostentós", "grandiloqüent", "aparatós".

Però si ho fas molt bé! Ets tan admirable com aquell actor francogermànic que va venir a rodar una pel·lícula catalana a Barcelona i va aprendre català només perquè no li semblava professional que el doblessin!!!

Molts petons,

Eva Maria

PS: Els dofins són més intel·ligents que nosaltres també en això: tots parlen la mateixa llengua i tots s'entenen!


----------

